# Super Sweet 16 wrap up...



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 18, 2007)

That one Jewish/Islamic girl...the really bratty one who cried because she wasn't getting a car, after she ran away to Pasadena with her boyfriend and cousin....I'm thinking she got a nose job....and I'm thinking her parents bought it, and she's only 18 years old.  

So I'm thinking it's starting to prove my points about wealthier families and their kids.

I work in an area that's very very wealthy.  The average home runs about about a half a mil, beach front properties are a must, and I get cut off by BMWs and Benzes all the time.  And the young girls I encounter are ridiculous.  They come in with their parents credit cards (expecting us to accept them without proper ID--we don't) and are generally bad-mannered, very spoiled...very similar to the Sweet 16 kids, but outside of your TV.  I was cleaning a NARS unit and some girls were shopping nearby me, and I overheard their conversation.  One of them had recently had a nose job, a gift from her grandparents for her birthday.  The other had an upcoming consultation for a boob job after graduation: she's getting tits for making the honor roll.  I assumed they had to be around 17 years old.

WHATS WITH THESE KIDS AND PARENTS?! I don't care what kind of money I had: my 16 year old surely wouldn't get a brand new BMW for her birthday, unless she planned on making me some insurance payments and maintaining good grades and behavior.  And I'll be damned if my 17 year old squeezes a boob job out of me as a "gift." It's ridiculous.


----------



## Hilly (Apr 18, 2007)

AMEN!


----------



## amoona (Apr 18, 2007)

MAC_Pixie04  - the Iranian chick you're talkin bout had a boob job too ... but that was before her 16th birthday. It's very very very very common for Iranian girls to get nose and boob jobs for their 16th birthday as a present. Tehran, Iran actually does more nose jobs a year then any other place in the world. She was a brat on the show but it seems like she realized that or at least that's what she claims.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 18, 2007)

^^That part I was semi-impressed with.  She seemed like she saw what a little ass she made of herself.  But wow to cosmetic surgeries of such young girls in that part of the world, I had no idea.  I know a lot of Jewish women and younger women get nose jobs pretty early on, all the women in my boyfriend's family have had their noses done.


----------



## User34 (Apr 19, 2007)

Unfortunatly it's society that makes these kids like this, weak parents that can't say no and  us, who watch these ridiculous shows about spoiled rich kids and the "DRAMA" they endure.
When I was 16 I got a diary and a pen. Some balloons and a cake. I was still grateful as hell b/c I know what my mom had to go through to get that for me.
These kids will never know the value of a dollar and prob. never will.
But oh well, as long as there is Paris Hilton, Mtv and all that other crap we push on these young kids it's never gonna end. I know My daughter isn't getting a boob job at 16. Even  if I can afford it.. HELL NO. She's not highlighting her hair at 10 ( like most of her classmates are) and she's waiting until she's 14 to  shave her legs.


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 19, 2007)

That girl, Ava (is her name) said in a followup show after her show had originally aired that her breasts were not fake (yeah, right).


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Apr 19, 2007)

I watch that show all the time (my inner masochist makes me) and I'm from a rich area. My parents are not rich but zoning and crap but I dont think ppl in other places realize thats how kids like that really are. The bratty meltdowns, temper tantrums and yet they get everything. Thats thier reality and at least more ppl are aware of how ridulous it is.


----------



## amoona (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_That girl, Ava (is her name) said in a followup show after her show had originally aired that her breasts were not fake (yeah, right)._

 
lol exactly yeah right! all my iranian friends have gotten a boob job and/or a nose job for their 16th birthday or their 18th birthday. this one chick i used to work with got a nose job, chin implants, and lipo for her 16th and then got more lipo and a boob job for her 18th. her sister and cousins all did the same haha. it's pretty acceptable in iran which is so odd but whatever floats your boat.

i wont lie though, everytime i watch that show (and yea i'm obsessed) i totally give all those kids the evil eye haha. i wanna be spoiled!!!! haha


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 19, 2007)

Everytime I watch, I get a kick out of the obviously fake purses they have. That is truly a WTF! Yeah, I drive a Nissan, but my LV is real!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 19, 2007)

See, I'm spoiled to a very low degree.  I was the first granddaughter, my grandmother has all sons and grandchildren before me were all boys, so from day one, I've been her baby.  I've gotten anything a little girl could ever want or need from my family, however on the flipside to these kids, I'm forever grateful.  I've never wanted for anything, and I've never had to do without.  I have very hardworking parents who take good care of me and have blessed me with good morals.
All my bags are designer: the majority are Coach.  I frequent Nordstrom, all my makeup is high end, I don't do drugstore (not knocking those of you who can/do, it's just not for me.)  BUT...I also have a job and go to school.  I put gas in my 2000 VW, which is missing a front hubcap, and I pay my own bills.  And I say please and thank you whenever something is granted to me by whomever.  That's what I've noticed about these kids.  Right now, I can't name one Sweet 16 partier that said "Thank you" to their parents.  I can list about 7 who have yelled at someone because something didn't go their way, and I can name more than that who've actually cussed at their PARENTS.
So there's nothing wrong with being spoiled, as long as you're not a spoiled ingrate.  I love being spoiled, but I also love seeing the faces of someone who's gotten a sincere sign of appreciation after going out of their way to do something for me.


----------



## gracetre123 (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Everytime I watch, I get a kick out of the obviously fake purses they have. That is truly a WTF! Yeah, I drive a Nissan, but my LV is real!_

 


I Agree


----------



## amoona (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_See, I'm spoiled to a very low degree.  I was the first granddaughter, my grandmother has all sons and grandchildren before me were all boys, so from day one, I've been her baby.  I've gotten anything a little girl could ever want or need from my family, however on the flipside to these kids, I'm forever grateful.  I've never wanted for anything, and I've never had to do without.  I have very hardworking parents who take good care of me and have blessed me with good morals.
All my bags are designer: the majority are Coach.  I frequent Nordstrom, all my makeup is high end, I don't do drugstore (not knocking those of you who can/do, it's just not for me.)  BUT...I also have a job and go to school.  I put gas in my 2000 VW, which is missing a front hubcap, and I pay my own bills.  And I say please and thank you whenever something is granted to me by whomever.  That's what I've noticed about these kids.  Right now, I can't name one Sweet 16 partier that said "Thank you" to their parents.  I can list about 7 who have yelled at someone because something didn't go their way, and I can name more than that who've actually cussed at their PARENTS.
So there's nothing wrong with being spoiled, as long as you're not a spoiled ingrate.  I love being spoiled, but I also love seeing the faces of someone who's gotten a sincere sign of appreciation after going out of their way to do something for me._

 
haha yea ditto that girlie. I'm the only granddaughter and the only niece for a few of my uncles so I get what I want haha. But please please please believe if I got out of line like any of those kids any member of my family would feel totally ok with dropping me on my face on mtv lol.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 19, 2007)

haha an elbow to the jaw would do it.


----------



## Bernadette (Apr 19, 2007)

I want to smack the girls on that show. It just amazes me what snot nose brats they are.
Hearing that it's typical for Iranian girls tog et all that work done when they turn 16 is pretty shocking but heck if someone wanted to buy me a nice set of boobies I might just take em.
I don't know, it kind of makes me sad that these girls turn into such poo-heads, it's almost like they don't have a chance to be anything else. I'm glad that I've been through all of the character-building experiences in my life that I have and haven't had things handed to me. I think it would be mighty sucky to be a shallow brat.


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Everytime I watch, I get a kick out of the obviously fake purses they have. That is truly a WTF! Yeah, I drive a Nissan, but my LV is real!_

 











  Awesome...


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 19, 2007)

The show is totally eye candy and I'm sure the producers want the kids to be class A brats, but it would still be good entertainment if they weren't.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 19, 2007)

I hate this show, and I'm ashamed that I watched it at times. Almost every single episode was filled with ungrateful, selfish, spoiled brats. I think the most appalling moment to me was when I saw a girl take money (that her father had given her) from her friend's birthday card.

The problem isn't the wealth or that they're given a lot of stuff, even though the latter is often part of the problem. They don't know the meaning of a dollar, work ethic, or how the rest of the world lives. One of my friends grew up very priviledged (owns a nice car, owns nice things, has never had to want), but her parents made damn sure that she realized how lucky she is. They talked about their humble backgrounds, made her work, etc.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_See, I'm spoiled to a very low degree.  I was the first granddaughter, my grandmother has all sons and grandchildren before me were all boys, so from day one, I've been her baby.  I've gotten anything a little girl could ever want or need from my family, however on the flipside to these kids, I'm forever grateful.  I've never wanted for anything, and I've never had to do without.  I have very hardworking parents who take good care of me and have blessed me with good morals.
All my bags are designer: the majority are Coach.  I frequent Nordstrom, all my makeup is high end, I don't do drugstore (not knocking those of you who can/do, it's just not for me.)  BUT...I also have a job and go to school.  I put gas in my 2000 VW, which is missing a front hubcap, and I pay my own bills.  And I say please and thank you whenever something is granted to me by whomever.  That's what I've noticed about these kids.  Right now, I can't name one Sweet 16 partier that said "Thank you" to their parents.  I can list about 7 who have yelled at someone because something didn't go their way, and I can name more than that who've actually cussed at their PARENTS.
So there's nothing wrong with being spoiled, as long as you're not a spoiled ingrate.  I love being spoiled, but I also love seeing the faces of someone who's gotten a sincere sign of appreciation after going out of their way to do something for me._

 

yup. i adore you!


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 19, 2007)

I want to be a spoiled brat!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 19, 2007)

OMG I love watching that show, it's sooo absurd!! I'm just thinking, why don't they wanna give me the 10.000 dollar they spend on a dress they don't really really like anyway, they wouldn't even miss it. I allways feel embarressed when they cry over not getting the cool car, when the not so cool car is a big fat brand new BMW too. theyse girls are soo sad, and they don't even know it!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 19, 2007)

I am some how sucked into watching this show. I thought Eazy E's daughter was a total BRAT! If any of my kids, even tried to talk to me in the way those kids do...there will be a$$ whoopins for all!!!! Why on earth do those parents tolerate that? Then turn around and give them a $100,000 car?!?!? That's crazy! I guess it makes good tv.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 

 
_I am some how sucked into watching this show. I thought Eazy E's daughter was a total BRAT! If any of my kids, even tried to talk to me in the way those kids do...there will be a$$ whoopins for all!!!! Why on earth do those parents tolerate that? Then turn around and give them a $100,000 car?!?!? That's crazy! I guess it makes good tv._

 
Oh gosh...she annoyed me the most!


----------



## gracetre123 (Apr 19, 2007)

Everytime that I see the show, I just can think in how many kids in this worl have nothing to eat...how many kids had to work hard to bring food to their homes...that's makes me really sad

I know that this girls don't have the fault...they had lucky to born in a rich family, but com'on that's too much..


----------



## astronaut (Apr 20, 2007)

I liked that one girl who is a rapper from Harlem or something like that. The one that wanted a bike instead of a car. She was upset for not having the skateboarders, but she didn't flip out or anything. I think she really made a good image for herself by setting herself aside from the other sweet 16 people. She's AWESOME!


----------



## MAC is love (Apr 20, 2007)

I hate the rich kids who are brats. "Oh no! Daddy didn't get me that $100,000 car I wanted!" I'm spoiled, I admit it; but I have never, EVER acted like those kids on My sweet 16. My dad got me a mercedes this past December, and that was without me asking for one. I never told my dad I wanted an expensive car, I told him as long as I had one that got me to school and stuff, I'd be happy. I think since my dad was so poor growing up, he likes that his kids have nice stuff? Idk, but my dad def. doesn't give in to everything either like some of those parents. Gaaaaah that show seriously amazes me.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Apr 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I liked that one girl who is a rapper from Harlem or something like that. The one that wanted a bike instead of a car. She was upset for not having the skateboarders, but she didn't flip out or anything. I think she really made a good image for herself by setting herself aside from the other sweet 16 people. She's AWESOME!_

 






 She wasn't as snotty as the regular sweet 16ers


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 21, 2007)

I can't watch that show. 
Everytime I see it on for more than a passing glimpse I want to bury my fist in the TV in one of those girls faces.
Then I want to smack the living shit out of her parents. And her friends.

Inflated sense of entitlement is one of my pet peeves.
Bitch you don't deserve a DAMN thing for breathing after you successfully slid out of your momma's vagina. Show me some good grades, a good attitude, and a strong work ethic, and we'll talk.


----------

